# US Railroad Operating Battalions in Europe WW2



## bakkers2005 (Nov 12, 2010)

Anybody modelling the US ROB units in Europe during WW2? and would like to swap info and pics on modelling this period and model railroad operating ideas for this type of layout. regards bob


----------



## Krieglok (Sep 7, 2013)

There are a few books out there on the subject of ROBs during the war. 

I have started a WW2 USATC trains in both HO and N. I also have a 22 car train of Armor train, modeled after a US train in the States.

I also have a German munitions train with two platoons of Panther and Pzkw IV tanks, in 1/87

Here is a picture of a couple Shermans on a US flatcar I put together. Still have to add hold down chains...

Then a 1/144 scale German railway gun I built for a friend,

Then a pic of apast layout of mine, featuring WW2 Germany...

Tom


----------

